# Dell Monitor problem



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Dell E173FP monitor and it worked great for a couple of hours but when I went back to the computer I got a message "In power save mode press any key on keyboard or move mouse" I press keys and move the mouse but nothing happens. I turned the monitor removed the cables checked the pins and they were fine. I turn the monitor back on but did not reconnect the cable and I get the floating test screen. When I plug the cable back in I again get the same error message.

I am running Windows XP home Edition. I checked the drivers and it said the most up to date drivers are installed. Does anyone know how to fix?

Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your specs for
cpu
video card
power supply
brand
wattage
amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, her's what I could find, I'm not sure if this is correct but, I hope it helps.

CPU: Pentium 4 2.80GHz
Power supply ACPI Power button (if incorrect can tell me where to locate right info)
Brand: dell dimension 3000
Vido card: Listed as Video Codecs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will tell you what is in the computer
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
the video is a intel onboard chip
Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics 2
the psu is only a 250w
see if you can borrow a 450w+ to try in it


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks -- funny I had just found the video card info. As you can tell I'm not that tech savy -- Can you tell me what the psu is? And if I'm correct are you saying my video card is not compatible?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

psu=power supply
you don't have a actual video card you have a onboard chip on the m/b,which should not be a problem
would suspect the power supply has stopped putting out enough power,so see if you can borrow a better one to try in it
you cannot test the chip as it is intergrated into the m/b


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks -- so to be simply, I need to get a new cord to hook up to the monitor and then the outlet, correct?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no a power supply
this is what they look like and they are not cheap
that's why i suggested borrowing one to test with first
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=58&name=Power-Supplies


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, not sure if I'll be able to borrow one of those. Does it make a difference that I connected a standard monitor (which I'm looking at now) and it works fine?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it does the lcd would pull less power than the standard crt monitor
run through this
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/E173FP/En/trouble.htm
check pnp[plug and play] is enabled in the bios


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I did run this test and got that color coded box that floated through the screen, then when I hooked it back up it went dark again. From what I can gather it appears to be a settings issue with my PC -- do you agree? I tried installing new drivers but it said I had the most up to date drivers -- any other idea? (thanks for all your help)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if pnp is enabled in the bios windows should auto configure according to the dell site
for some reason pnp comes disabled in the bios by default
it's one of the first things i enable when setting up a computer
boot into safe mode and check the resolution setting


----------



## driscoll1229 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, when I boot into safe mode and look at the resolution settings, what should i select when I get there?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Recommended mode is 1280x1024 @ 60Hz


----------

